# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  نیاز به یک برنامه 4 ماهه ( هزینه شو میدم)

## asandesign

سلام خدمت تمامی اعضای سایت کنکور

من یه پست کنکوری متولد خرداد 73 هستم و پارسال کنکور 91 شرکت کردم و رتبه م خیلی بد شد (19000)
و جایی قبول نشدم( روزانه)

الان میخوام واسه کنکور 92 بخونم و نیاز مبرم به یه برنامه درست و حسابی دارم تا بتونم تو 4 ماه کل کتابارو تموم کنم

چهار ماه یعنی از آذر تا پایان ماه اسفند

اگه از مشاوران کسی هست که یه برنامه خیلی حرفه ای واسه من بریزه همین جا بگه تا جزئیات رو براشون شرح بدم.

راستی من هزینه این برنامه ریزی رو به صورت یکجا و یا اهیانا به صورت تیکه تیکه تقدیم مشاور میکنم

باتشکر

منتظرم یاعلی

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> سلام خدمت تمامی اعضای سایت کنکور
> 
> من یه پست کنکوری متولد خرداد 73 هستم و پارسال کنکور 91 شرکت کردم و رتبه م خیلی بد شد (19000)
> و جایی قبول نشدم( روزانه)
> 
> الان میخوام واسه کنکور 92 بخونم و نیاز مبرم به یه برنامه درست و حسابی دارم تا بتونم تو 4 ماه کل کتابارو تموم کنم
> 
> چهار ماه یعنی از آذر تا پایان ماه اسفند
> 
> ...


سلام. مشاور انجمن هستم. شما میتونید بوسیله پیام خصوصی در ارتباط باشید

----------


## asandesign

میشه اول هزینه ی برنامه 4ماهه رو بگید؟

خیلی ممنون

یاعلی

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> میشه اول هزینه ی برنامه 4ماهه رو بگید؟
> 
> خیلی ممنون
> 
> یاعلی


پرداخت نقد : 70 هزار تومان.
پرداخت با قسط بندی: 80هزار تومان.

شما میتونید یکجا هزینه رو پرداخت کنید یا اینکه بصورت هفتگی ( هر هفته 10 هزار تومان)

----------


## asandesign

خب پس برنامه رو واسم درست کنید

من هزینه شو به دوقسم میکنم و پرداخت میکنم

فقط تو برنامه اینم لحاظ بدین

روز شنبه از ساعت 14 الی 18 کلاس فیزیک دارم
روز پنج شنبه از ساعت 10 تا 14 کلاس فیزیک دارم

وقت صبحانه و ناهار و شام و نماز هم داخل برنامه لحاظ بشن

راستی این برنامه رو کی بهم تحویل میدین؟

یاعلی

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> خب پس برنامه رو واسم درست کنید
> 
> من هزینه شو به دوقسم میکنم و پرداخت میکنم
> 
> فقط تو برنامه اینم لحاظ بدین
> 
> روز شنبه از ساعت 14 الی 18 کلاس فیزیک دارم
> روز پنج شنبه از ساعت 10 تا 14 کلاس فیزیک دارم
> 
> ...


سلام.
نهایتا تا 2 روز دیگه. برای اطلاع بیشتر ، بوسیله پیام خصوصی در ارتباط باشید.

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> خب پس برنامه رو واسم درست کنید
> 
> من هزینه شو به دوقسم میکنم و پرداخت میکنم
> 
> فقط تو برنامه اینم لحاظ بدین
> 
> روز شنبه از ساعت 14 الی 18 کلاس فیزیک دارم
> روز پنج شنبه از ساعت 10 تا 14 کلاس فیزیک دارم
> 
> ...


برای برنامه ریزی نیاز به اطلاعاتی دارم که باید پاسخ بدید .
رشته؟
مدت زمانی که میتونید در روز مطالعه کنید؟
نقاط ضعف و قوتتون؟
آزمون آزمایشی؟

----------


## asandesign

> رشته؟
> مدت زمانی که میتونید در روز مطالعه کنید؟
> نقاط ضعف و قوتتون؟
> آزمون آزمایشی؟


رشته م ریاضی فیزیکه
حدود 10-12 ساعت  فقط میخوام یه جوری برنامه ریزی بشه که تا قبل از عید همه ی کتابارو تموم کرده باشم
من تو درس عربی قوی هستم. عمومیارو خوبم
درس فیزیکم یه خورده ضعیف هستم
شیمی هم همینطور ضعیفم 

کلا واسه اختصاصی ها وقت بیشتری بذارین

آزمون آزمایشی نمیرم. خودم سی دی آزمون گیر هوشمند دارم کنکورهای 15 سال اخیر توش جمع آوری شده 

میشه مقداری از دروس رو مشخص کرد تا از اون قسمت ها آزمون بگیره

----------

